# NSW - Eucumbene - Massive Brown Trout



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all.

Haven't posted for a while but thought given my last fishing trip I should put this baby up.
Headed up to Eucumbene on Sat/Sun with Sibbo. Trolled around for a while and Sibbo caught a nice rainbow. I fished like s### and didn't catch a thing!
So that night we soaked some powerbaits and caught a couple of small fish.
The next day we got up at dark and headed out. Trolling along still had no luck so I thought about putting something big and noisy on. So pulled out a jackall TN50 in black and threw it out the back. Sibbo asked me what I was putting on and when I told him he laughed at me. He later admitted he thought I was a nong for trying it.

Anyway, after a minute or so my rod went WHACK and then nothing and then bent over like a bloody big snag. I thought damn it and cranked it up really hard (tip don't do this unless you are absolutely sure it is a snag!!! :lol

So then I thought no it is coming up so I must have a big bit of weed. When I saw half a tail kick out of the water I was thinking that looked pretty big but was again not sure. Was trying to reel in my other line and got all tangled and swearing. Then I thought I must have this fish foul hooked because it is so damn heavy. So 5 mins later, I started to get the feeling that this might just be really big. I had 0.4 PE rockfish 8lb line, caldia 2004 and a shimano SP rod. So not really for big fish.

When I finally saw it I nearly died and then loosened my drag off a fair bit and gently played it up into the net. You know when they flick around near the kayak and you think please god don't let this flip back in. When I finally did get it in I yelled and squealed like a 2 year old. Woo Hoo!!!     

It was a stonker. Big Gee the same length as that other baby we caught but much fatter. In fact the last time I went to Eucy was with you so two massive fish in two trips! Just a long time between drinks.

It went nearly 70cm and close to 5kg. I didn't have it with guts so added a bit but given there were 3 massive, full size uneaten yabbies in there I reckon I can add a bit to it!!!!

Anyway enough of crapping on. Have a look at the pics!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Geez thats a fat bugger. Don't blame you for squealing like a two year old


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That is one fat trout. 
Nice catch.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice mate well done.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Didn't know horses could swim. Stonker fish mate.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

^Most obese horse I've ever seen.

That thing's been eating right.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

what are you trying to pull Brant, trying to pass off a fat yellowbelly as a Trout, have you no shame. :lol: 
That is the best damn Trout I have seen on here, well done.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

That is a beauty! Don't think I've ever seen one so big - certainly haven't caught one even close! Good on ya!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I bet you smile every night when you drift off to sleep!

It will be quite a time before the memory of that fish dims enough for that smile to fade.

Some fish!

Jimbo


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

Great trout,did you show Col in Adaminaby that would have smoked him.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Very big brown Brant.

Massive congratulations! Time for another pork knuckle. And an ale or two!


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yes I have it as my screen saver at work. It is the biggest fattest trout I have ever seen. 
I still smile when I see Sibbo scoffing at my choice of lure. I had read that some blokes were catching big trout on those large bibless lures and stimulating reaction strikes. Having seen this I thought I would try and it came off.
The funny thing was that it was right in its mouth so it didn't swipe at it. It swallowed it. So she really wanted it.
Sibbo and Squidder headed up the next weekend and they caught one up to 58cm which is a good fish too.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Very big brown Brant.
> 
> Massive congratulations! Time for another pork knuckle. And an ale or two!


Mate, I swear that pork knuckle instantly clogged one of my carotids! So nice though. mmmm.

Hope to catch up next time you are in town!


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Zed said:


> ^Most obese horse I've ever seen.
> 
> That thing's been eating right.


Given it had a gut full of seriously big undigested yabbies, I'm surprised it tried to eat my lure! Never had such a bend in my rod in fresh water.


----------

